# food, licking, & odor



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like an allergy to me. I think changing her food is an excellent idea as it is very poor quality. Swizzle is often itchy after a groom - I think grey dogs tend to have more sensative skin although I may be wrong about this. That may be some of the itch factor but when you see them licking their paws that always says allergy to me. The odor especially after a groom may indicate an infection. Is it an all over smell? Consult with others more knowledgeable on the forum but I would tend to visit the vet. I tend to be over cautious in that regard.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks. We do need to take her to the vet soon for her first check up as "our dog" but we wanted to let her settle in a bit first. I just tried to look in her ears, but all she wants to do is lick my face. <sigh> puppy love


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Hi, Cookieface! I'll be a third opinion, after CT Girl. 

I agree that a food switch is in order, stat!  Here's a helpful website to compare brands: Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings

Merlin, who was a rural New Yorker transplanted to northern Virginia, also loves to chew on his paws and various appendages. He managed to pull all his tail pom hair out the first week he was here! My vet said he has contact allergies (seasonal) and possibly some issues with detergents, etc. I use the organic, unscented versions for anything going on my bed or belonging to the pups. 

I found a solution that seems to help. I wipe him down, paying special attention to his paws and tush since he sits outside in the grass, with baby wipes. You can get a huge box of them at Costco. I've always been anal about wiping feet and winkies to keep the house clean, but Merlin gets an extra special wipe down. This seems to help with the licking. 

I've also found that the hypoallergenic shampoos work wonders. I currently use Les Poochs Medacetic Shampoo (or Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic shampoo) and the Les Poochs Pooch Botanique Hypoallergenic creme rinse on him. I use plain water as a coat spray to avoid any issues on that front too. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## lilypoo (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yes, get her off the cr*p food.  Lily came to me on Diamond and I switched to Blue Buffalo right away (no transition; it was actually an accident, but I digress...) and while I felt it was a high-quality food, switching to grain-free has helped immensely. She wasn't crazy about Orijen so I bought the grain-free Natural Balance Duck+Potato, which she loves in both canned and dry. I also have other grain-free NB and grain-free Wellness canned flavors since she seems to like variety. 

Her tear-staining, licking and constant itching at herself have been reduced probably by 90%. Amazing what going grain-free does! I went grain-free myself in August and have lost 35 pounds and am much healthier. Dogs don't eat grains in the wild so grain-free made sense to me.

Lily smells "doggy" without a weekly bath. Since she's small this is easy for me to do in my kitchen sink.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Rowan & Moma2FourAZ. I've looked at the dog food review sites, searched here and on other dog forums, and used that info for my original food list. We have a ton of food from the breeder and bought a bag of the Nutro Natural, but we'll exchange / return it for something better and grain-free.

I really hope a food switch and regular wipe downs help with the odor - she smells as bad as my mother-in-laws lab and he was the stinkiest dog I've ever met.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

cookieface said:


> Thanks Rowan & Moma2FourAZ. I've looked at the dog food review sites, searched here and on other dog forums, and used that info for my original food list. We have a ton of food from the breeder and bought a bag of the Nutro Natural, but we'll exchange / return it for something better and grain-free.
> 
> I really hope a food switch and regular wipe downs help with the odor - she smells as bad as my mother-in-laws lab and he was the stinkiest dog I've ever met.


I forgot to add that mine tend to smell worse right before winter and again just before spring. I'm wondering if this coincides to natural climate-related coat changes? Otherwise, they don't smell, unless it's from the shampoo/creme rinse or grooming spray. I bathe mine every 2 weeks, 3 weeks max when they're in a shorter trim.  

(You know, Les Poochs makes some _lovely _dog perfumes. If the smell gets too bad...  JUST KIDDING! --I know that just masks odor and doesn't address the actual problem.)


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Mr. Cookie reminded me this morning that Katie probably smells a bit from the drooling and vomiting on Saturday. 

It's funny that so many breeders talk about feeding excellent food or even raw / BARF diets, but then I read about puppies being sent home with lower quality food. I wonder if breeders expect that a mojority of folks will feed just a step up from grocery store kibble and not bother with the super high quality.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would give her a bath. It is good to get her use to it. That is one great thing about a toy. I can bath him in the sink and he is so small he is done before you know it. I was concerned because you indicated she smelled and she has just been groomed but vomit will definately take the bloom off that freshly groomed smell.


----------



## jasonalbala (Oct 27, 2011)

cookieface said:


> I've searched and think I know the answer, but wanted a second opinion.
> 
> Katie has been licking her paws (seems like a lot) and girl parts, scratching and biting herself, and had developed a distinct "doggy" aroma. Could this be from her food? She's on a mix of Bil-Jak puppy, Purina Pro Plan, and Nutro Small Bites from the breeder.
> 
> ...



I just made a thread describing a similar situation with my Jerry.

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/15970-dog-allergies-help.html#post197000

I am amazed at how big of a problem allergies are. I've never dealt with them in 30 years of dog ownership.

I'm trying a food-trial of Wellness Simplicity Duck and Potato. It means no other food or treats for up to 8 weeks. If this doesnt work, I'm going to try a raw diet.

good luck!


----------

